# driver license cost



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Anybody know how much it cost to get a driver license for a motorcycle? Also is it required to have insurance? What would that cost? I have someone that wants me to send them money for that. They said it was 4000 pesos. that seems real high in the Philippines.

thanks

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Drivers License cost*



greenstreak1946 said:


> Anybody know how much it cost to get a driver license for a motorcycle? Also is it required to have insurance? What would that cost? I have someone that wants me to send them money for that. They said it was 4000 pesos. that seems real high in the Philippines.
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


It's something like 800 pesos for a drivers license but you have somebody run the paperwork (fixer)it's an additional 200 - 400 pesos, that's what I pay for my renewal but just in case here's the link to the LTO fees.

Drivers License and Permit Fees and Charges


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks m.c.a.

I appreciate the info.

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Application Fee	100.00	
Computer Fee 67.63	
License Fee 585.00	
Computer Fee 67.63	
TOTAL *820.26*


----------

